# Insoles for wide boots?



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Remind Bigfoot


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> Remind Bigfoot


Ok great so I was right to assume that was for a wider boot. Nothing on the remind site says so, but I assumed since it is reportedly the same construction as the medic that the difference must be width.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Altephor said:


> If it helps any, according to Salomon the Dialogue Wide is made on a 2E last.


Hey man welcome to comfortable riding, at least in the foot department. I made the move to the Salomon Synapse Wide three seasons ago and it changed my snowboarding life. I tried the Dialogue and they fit about the same, so I'm shocked to hear they claim a 2E last, I'm a 4E and spreading, either way you may not have to trim as much as you think. Good luck!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

AgingPunk said:


> Hey man welcome to comfortable riding, at least in the foot department. I made the move to the Salomon Synapse Wide three seasons ago and it changed my snowboarding life. I tried the Dialogue and they fit about the same, so I'm shocked to hear they claim a 2E last, I'm a 4E and spreading, either way you may not have to trim as much as you think. Good luck!


Absolutely, it was like night and day. Foot slipped in easy, no pinching/numbness. Have tried on 15+ pairs of boots before I took WiredSports' advice and made the plunge to order a wide and return if the fit was no good, but they fit like a charm!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome, enjoy! FYI: Burton put out a wide boot as well this year, think it's the Ruler?


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

AgingPunk said:


> Awesome, enjoy! FYI: Burton put out a wide boot as well this year, think it's the Ruler?


Yeah I was going to try the Ruler if the Dialogues didn't fit. Went with the Dialogue first, mainly because I wasn't interested in the bright yellow lacing on the Ruler. Vanity, but it worked out nicely.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Absolutely, it was like night and day. Foot slipped in easy, no pinching/numbness. Have tried on 15+ pairs of boots before I took WiredSports' advice and made the plunge to order a wide and return if the fit was no good, but they fit like a charm!


STOKED that you have boots that you are pleased with!

FWIW my suggestion was the Burton Ruler in size 7.5 (not the Salomon wide in 8). I mention this only because others will read these posts and we like to give the absolute best advice we can. 

Again, very stoked that you have been able to downsize to closer to your Mondo measurement. This will no doubt lead to a greatly improved experience.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED that you have boots that you are pleased with!
> 
> FWIW my suggestion was the Burton Ruler in size 7.5 (not the Salomon wide in 8). I mention this only because others will read these posts and we like to give the absolute best advice we can.
> 
> Again, very stoked that you have been able to downsize to closer to your Mondo measurement. This will no doubt lead to a greatly improved experience.


Yeah sorry didn't mean to imply you suggested the Salomon, just the wide in general. After re-measuring about 10 times I think I'm closer to 26 cm than the 25.5. 

Trust me, anyone looking for boot advice will be directed right to you! (that may be good or bad, actually)


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> Remind Bigfoot


Just as an FYI, I e-mailed Remind and they suggested the 'Cush' as their wide model. :shrug: Just in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok so the Superfeet Wide Green didn't work. Those are some wide ass insoles, the heel cup was much bigger than the stock and didn't even fit in the boot. Guess those are getting returned.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Find yourself a bootfitter


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Altephor said:


> Ok so the Superfeet Wide Green didn't work. Those are some wide ass insoles, the heel cup was much bigger than the stock and didn't even fit in the boot. Guess those are getting returned.


Hi Alte,

You have found something that many stock insole/insert buyers have found. Stock insoles are just that. They are stock. The Superfeet Wide Green states a fit range of 4 "shoe sizes" (example 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9) and 4 widths (3E, 4E, 5E and 6E) for a single insole size. They also are limited to a single outline (non trimables).

Consider for a moment how broad a size range that is. Would you consider a boot that stated a fit range of 7.5 to 9? Every boot uses its own last. Are these insoles expected to equally fit the different outlines for all of them?

Stock insoles are typically purchased with the intent to upgrade flimsy manufacturer insoles where those exist and _sometimes_ they actually fit better, offer more support, better shock absorption, insulation and in some case customization than the manufacturer insert.

But in many cases they do exactly the opposite. They introduce a nicely constructed, yet generic fitting insert into a boot that poorly accepts it.

Reach inside your Salomons and run your hand over the transitions (toe, heel, side, side) for insole to liner. Seamless right? It is on all great boots.

That is very difficult to duplicate with a stock insole. A custom insole can certainly do it. 

My suggestion. You have a boot that feels good to you. Ride it. Find out what complaints you actually have and if needed take steps to solve those and only those. 

STOKED!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Alte,
> 
> You have found something that many stock insole/insert buyers have found. Stock insoles are just that. They are stock. The Superfeet Wide Green states a fit range of 4 "shoe sizes" (example 7.5, 8, 8.5, 9) and 4 widths (3E, 4E, 5E and 6E) for a single insole size. They also are limited to a single outline (non trimables).
> 
> ...


So, I rode in them today. Leaps and bounds better than my old insanos. Kudos to Wired for that. Still getting a little cramped at the widest part of my foot (when I take them off I can feel the blood rush back into that area of my foot), so I'm hoping a heat mold and a pack out will help with that. Getting some pain on the bottom of my foot, probably from my over-pronating (I used to have to buy specialty running shoes for the same problem when I ran cross-country in high school).

How should I go about finding a boot-fitter that will create a custom insole for me? I assume they are expensive, which is why I was trying for the Superfeet/Remind/Shredsole type deal.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Where are you located? I can recommend a guy in New York City.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

AgingPunk said:


> Where are you located? I can recommend a guy in New York City.


I'm in mass, I found a decent one in Framingham who heat-molded them and put a new insole in. It's a cut-to-fit rather than a custom, but I'll try out the $30 option before exploring the $150 one.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

My New York guy is even more expensive, though he did manage to get my freakish feet comfortable in snowboard boots for the first time, ever. Priceless for me. Good luck.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Altephor, what all did you try as far as wide boots go? Any others comparable to the Dialogue?

I have the Salomon Synapse Wide that have to go back because they don't seem wide. Curious if I should bother with the Dialogue Wide if it's the same. Haven't tried Ruler Wide yet.

According to AgingPunk they are similar, but boots can change a lot in 3-4 years, so I'd like feedback on the 2015 models.

When I try most boots on, they don't feel painfully narrow, but it comes on strong when I start riding. Sounds somewhat like what you are experiencing.


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

I'd like to throw in Nitro Venture boots. Despite my doubts about the brand due to prior experience they were very comfy for my wide feet. VERY comfy.
Forced my girlfriend into the Monarchs which are the same boot for girls and she didn't want to take them off.
Insoles were the usual crap so we replaced them.

But since every foot is different YMMV.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

jtg said:


> but it comes on strong when I start riding. Sounds somewhat like what you are experiencing.


 Yeah the guy who did my insoles customized the boot as well for for me, including a notch for my mutant pinky toe. I may have lucked out with the synapse: I'm a 10 4E, narrow heel (need to adress lift) flat foot because of a high flexible arch?? I feel like there was a lot of volume to work with in the synapse. Tried to get info on the Burton Ruler at their SOHO store the Saturday before xmas while doing shopping :facepalm1: anyway the fucknut whose cool story I had to interrupt to get help was mister know it all until I asked a simple question: what width size are the Rulers? His answer was: "i dunno...wide?" Now I realize this was all my fault for: A being anywhere in Manhattan that weekend let alone fucking SOHO and B interrupting his cool ass story for some info for an old fat guy but somehow I really wanted to brain him with one of those shoe measurement things. Let me know if you get any insight on the width of the Rulers


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

jtg said:


> Altephor, what all did you try as far as wide boots go? Any others comparable to the Dialogue?
> 
> I have the Salomon Synapse Wide that have to go back because they don't seem wide. Curious if I should bother with the Dialogue Wide if it's the same. Haven't tried Ruler Wide yet.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree that the dialogue 'wide' doesn't seem to be super wide. The insole is not much wider than a 'D' boot it seems. Salomon customer service informed me they use a 2E last to build the boot. I have the same situation you have, walking around the house they feel wonderful, out on the hill I start to get a little tingle around where the pinky toe connects. I can definitely say they feel better than my old Insanos, which were a single Boa, 'D' width. I just had them heat-molded and new insoles put in, which felt great in store but I have yet to try it on the mountain. I may have it done again because I used toecaps and I feel I now have too much forward space in the toebox, my toes are just barely grazing the ends. I may also need to make some heel adjustments (maybe some j-bars) to hold my heel a little better so I don't need to crank the lower zone down as much. My main issue with boots I think is that I like them TIGHT, which is probably actually overtightened. Haven't had much chance to fool around with them yet as the weather does not want to cooperate in NE.

I have not tried the synapse wide or the ruler wide, but I know the ruler is made on a 3E last so it will probably be noticeably wider than the dialogue. I am just not a fan of burton's speed lace system. Have heard of people having issues with the laces getting stuck inside the boot. Salomon's speed lace is nice as they have an actual locking mechanism for the liner and the top lace zone. If they made a wide boot with a dual boa I would be all over it.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Altephor said:


> If they made a wide boot with a dual boa I would be all over it.


FUCK YEAH! My only complaint with the synapse is the laces come undone constantly, but considering my feet no longer feel like their bleeding, I'll deal


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

AgingPunk said:


> Where are you located? I can recommend a guy in New York City.


Hopefully resurrecting this successfully.. Info on the boot fitter in NYC please.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

He ain't cheap but it changed my life with snowboarding, no bullshit.

http://www.usorthoticcenter.com


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

Haha thanks man. I'll check it out


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a super wide foot myself. 
Bought leather Burton Ion's after 5 days of hard boarding and sore feet.
Magic no pain and 65 days latter still fit and feel great. :eyetwitch2:




:snowboard2:


----------

